# Schley verlässt Rocky!!!



## Human 2.0 (30. November 2006)

Hab das grad gelesen: http://www.nsmb.com/shore_news/schley_11_06.php
Und bin geschockt!


Aber wieso zu Rotwild???


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. November 2006)

ups, hab grad gesehen, dass dies bereits im community talk geposted wurde...sorry.

thread kann gelöscht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (30. November 2006)

macht nix, habs net gewusst bzw. is mir der community thread zu unüberscihtlich geworden


----------



## coma1976 (30. November 2006)

na und?!


----------

